# campagnolo eurus vs neutron



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Im looking to purchase a wheelset for my 2008 R3 im kinda narrowed it down to this two... and i cant make the decision as to which would be a better wheelset for me. Im looking for an everyday wheelset, training and group rides .. no racing for now.... let me know what you guys think.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

i'd buy neutron ultra's over eurus as an everyday training and group ride wheel set.

More comfortable - if you break a spoke easier/cheaper to replace, easier to true wheel as no big gaps between spokes etc.

They both run excellent loose ball hubs. Good Luck!


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

*Neutron for climbing/rough roads....*

The Neutron is better suited for climbing and rough roads; it is low profile both F & R and as such will have less rotational mass than high profile rims, the steel spokes on the Neutron will be more compliant on bad road surfaces.
The Eurus has a 28mm rear rim; a bit more aero and better suited for flatter riding and sprinting.....good if you are a powerhouse looking for a stiff rear wheel; the aluminum spokes and G3 pattern also stiffen the rear wheel. The Eurus front wheel has a 24mm front rim designed to trade off between rotational mass and aero properties.
The Neutron Ultra(1470) is fairly close in weight to the1490g Eurus (same F, -20gR) The std.Neutron(1550)
is +30gF, +30R......IMO the std Neutron is the best value in any factory wheel. 
I would recommend the Neutron unless having a super stiff rear wheel is a priority (i.e. you are big and powerful)......I think Tom Boonen won Paris Roubaix one year on Neutron tubulars.....that boy can sprint!

.....good points from haydos as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

haydos said:


> i'd buy neutron ultra's over eurus as an everyday training and group ride wheel set.
> 
> More comfortable - if you break a spoke easier/cheaper to replace, easier to true wheel as no big gaps between spokes etc.
> 
> They both run excellent loose ball hubs. Good Luck!



I have a set of Eurus wheels right now and I would agree with this. I enjoy riding them and use them in races pretty often but they are a tad stiffer than I like for everyday wheels.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

A Buddy of mine has a set of Neutron's that are probably 10 years old w/ who knows how many miles. They are laser true. What an incredible set of wheels. I really like my Reynolds wheels, but I am kind of wishing I would have picked up a set of Neutron's. 

I'm not a fan of bladed spokes, personally - they seem to exacerbate crosswind handling issues.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

twelvepercent said:


> ..IMO the std Neutron is the best value in any factory wheel.


That has to be Easton EA90 SL, no?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

everyone covered it well.... altho bit pointless quoting campag for weights, they are way off... claimed zonda 08 in black by campy = 1610g, i weighed it meself @ 1695g. skewers = 116g. scale not off, other campag parts on the dot pretty much as per usual, just not wheels. (big shock)...

i appreciate the support for neutron, but if ever there was the custom call this is it. The neutron is NOT aero, still low spoke so heavy rims cf high end shallow rims, and probably 1600g+.

u can crush this with record hubs+ OP+ choice of spokes. On the upside, it can be lighter than 1600g, but u gain easy and cheap to replace spokes, and u can replace an OP rim pretty cheaply, with campag u are stuffed. As you say, its just training, but u can pile on the kms with these, neutrons offer no advantage really. At least wheels like eurus test very stiff and quite aero in class despite drawbacks in parts sourcing and cost. Also consider for 09 eurus has 2 way fit for fully factory supported tubeless setup with hutchinson fusion tubeless tires.
JMO.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

sokudo said:


> That has to be Easton EA90 SL, no?


I have a set of Orion II's as my rainy day/backup set. They're great wheels and used to be my primary set, but I think the Neutrons are nicer.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

wankski said:


> everyone covered it well.... altho bit pointless quoting campag for weights, they are way off... claimed zonda 08 in black by campy = 1610g, i weighed it meself @ 1695g. skewers = 116g. scale not off, other campag parts on the dot pretty much as per usual, just not wheels. (big shock)...
> 
> i appreciate the support for neutron, but if ever there was the custom call this is it. The neutron is NOT aero, still low spoke so heavy rims cf high end shallow rims, and probably 1600g+.
> 
> ...


 Weight weenies shows + 2/3% on the few they tested......your Zondas' come in @ what looks like the older (1730 claimed; weight weenies:1698).....I am wondering if they sent you NOS and claimed '08......IF this is true, maybe they will swap you for '08's.....I'm sure you would be psyched to lose 100gr.!

Good points on the Neutron.....I had heard about clicking problems on the OP's and cracking on the DT rims.....I think these problems have been cleared up. I got my '03 Neutrons for $450 shipped; have put 35,000 mi on them, gotten several pinch flats from potholes and rocks and they are still perfect.......compared to Campy list prices custom is a better value for sure....

What is your preferred custom build on Record hubs to get closer to 1500gr.??


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

FWIW, a riding partner has been using Eurus for a couple years. He is heavy-ish (180-185 lbs ??), a strong sprinter, and a fast hill descender (45+ mph).

He tells me the Eurus have never broken a spoke, and have stayed true with at most some very minor tweaking. 

At typical USA prices, these are pricey and hard to justify. But now, one can order a pair from UK retailers for about $650. Probably similar "good" pricing is available for the other Campy wheels.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

twelvepercent said:


> Weight weenies shows + 2/3% on the few they tested......your Zondas' come in @ what looks like the older (1730 claimed; weight weenies:1698).....I am wondering if they sent you NOS and claimed '08......IF this is true, maybe they will swap you for '08's.....I'm sure you would be psyched to lose 100gr.!
> 
> Good points on the Neutron.....I had heard about clicking problems on the OP's and cracking on the DT rims.....I think these problems have been cleared up. I got my '03 Neutrons for $450 shipped; have put 35,000 mi on them, gotten several pinch flats from potholes and rocks and they are still perfect.......compared to Campy list prices custom is a better value for sure....
> 
> What is your preferred custom build on Record hubs to get closer to 1500gr.??


naw, they are def the 08 versions, 24/28mm, alloy hubs, bladed spokes etc etc, i know and love my campy wheels, but it is well known they are heavier than spec. Ventos/Scirroccos are actually >1850g rather than stated ~ 1750.... 100g is not a big deal, but one can build comparable, easier fixed wheels that are also lighter.

Right now i am building Zonda killers... I was gunna get them, but when the price went up + 1.7kg wheels, i figured i could do something repairable, lighter and more aero. Importantly they are not significantly aero and would drop only 100-150g over my current Ventos in the real world. (for a lighter/more aero build, think Nio rims + light hubs, can easily get into the 14XXg range....)

OP rims = 870g
Actual record hubset weight = 349g
Dt comp DS, revo elsewhere = ~ 352g
total = 1571g.

or around 30g less if you go all dt revo/sapim lazer/cx-ray.

now of course there are other options like the interesting 22mm Nio22 rim @ <390g ea actual. Drops more than 90g over the above. My fav thing is to combine the excellent, price competitive and light record rear, with a front hub in a lower count, lighter and just as good quality... think WI, Hope etc... with a Nio 22 one could go as low as 24h in the front and still have more spokes than the Neutron setup. It all depends on what you are actually looking for in a wheelset, outright durability with redundant spokes or lightweight etc...

check out more realistic weights of a limited number of wheels here: http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15988284.html (actual test).


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

I've had a set of Campy Euros for three years. They have been fantastic. True as true can be with over 20,000 miles on them. I don't have firsthand hand expereince with the neutrons, so I have a one sided opinion. That said, the Campy's have been completely trouble free, I use them for both group rides and races. Unlike some others, I think they have handled perfectly on climbs and strong cross-winds.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

I've been on Eurus for 5+ years and love 'em. Will never sell 'em. 

I've had Neutrons for 3 months. They're going on Ebay this spring.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

*why do you like Eurus over Neutron?*

Why do you prefer Eurus over Neutrons, what type of riding do you do, and what is your weight & setup?
thanks!


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like Campy Eurus wheels, I have eurus and Sdv66t's, I know they are different categories but I prefer the Eurus. They spin a lot faster.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Duke249 said:


> I've been on Eurus for 5+ years and love 'em. Will never sell 'em.
> 
> I've had Neutrons for 3 months. They're going on Ebay this spring.



Don't the Eurus have a heavier rim than the Neutrons?

aren't the Neutron Ultras lighter than the originals?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

cmg said:


> Don't the Eurus have a heavier rim than the Neutrons?
> 
> aren't the Neutron Ultras lighter than the originals?


i haven't taken a set apart, but most prebuilt wheels @ ~24mm tend to come in at around 470g per rim. That would make the rear eurus rim around 540g by my estimation, again congruent with other stout ~30mm rims out there (deep v, RR1.2).

just a guess... anyone with weights out there?


----------



## Americano (Dec 20, 2001)

*I went with Eurus*

I have a new set of Eurus 2-way fit wheels and am running Fusion tubeless tires. I'm very happy with the feel and performance of this setup. But I am not a racer, just an enthusiastic rider. 

I spent a lot of time wrestling with the custom handbuilt vs factory wheels and after 2 sets of handbuilts I wasn't happy with, decided to go factory this time. Campy wheels really do have a great reputation and the Eurus wheelset has the most positive set of reviews I've seen. There just aren't very many people running Eurus that aren't happy with them (at least that I've been able to find). That combined with the new tubeless technology is why I went with them over the Neutrons. Even though the Eurus looks like a more high tech wheelset I kinda prefer the look of the Neutrons, and the more normal spoking pattern seemed to be a worthwhile design feature.

However the 2-way fit system, and the stellar reviews pushed me over to Eurus. As far as weight goes, my wheelset weighed 5 grams less than the weight published on Campy's website (and that is with all stickers and the valve stem in place, but without skewers).


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

*Just saw this thread*

I just came across this posting. I am in a similar position like reefjockey as far as wheels go. Is there a reason Fulcrum's haven't been mentioned yet? I don't have a whole lot of knowledge in the wheel dept. but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

To me, the Eurus are just plain fast. The hubs are absolutely silky smooth and I feel that matched to the aerodynamics of the rim and the overall stiffness of the wheel, its a combination that is very appealing. 

I can still remember the first ride on them in 2002. Not many bicycle components have had that effect on me, but I recall how they transformed the ride quality in lateral stiffness and aerodynamics on the bicycle. At the time, I had switched from a pair of handbuilt 32 spoke Record/open pro wheels.

My current setup is to run them with Vittoria Open CX clinchers. I'm 6'2", 189#.

I'll go as far as to call them the perfect clincher wheelset. Stiff, light, aero, bombproof, awesome hubs. These wheels have it all.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Mr. Finn said:


> I just came across this posting. I am in a similar position like reefjockey as far as wheels go. Is there a reason Fulcrum's haven't been mentioned yet? I don't have a whole lot of knowledge in the wheel dept. but figured I'd ask.


By most accounts, the Fulcrums are pretty good wheels.

Did you know that Fulcrum is a division of , or separate business unit of, Campy ?

Fulcrum and Campy are said to be of similar quality & construction, with Campy apparently retaining the rights to the distinctive "look" , and of course, brand name.


----------



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

*Campagnolo Eurus vs Neutron vs Fulcrum Racing 1*

I have been researching this same topic because I need a new wheelset. I'm an enthusiast 64 yr. old club rider and non-racer. I am 200-205# and do club rides 3 to 4 times a week. Numerous local bike shops (I'm in Los Angeles) & known & trusted racers have recommended the Eurus and none have recommended the Neutron Ultra or Neutron when I specifically brought it up. I've been told that the deeper rim is stronger for a heavier rider like me, and the Eurus (and Campagnolo Shamal) handling are unparalleled. They have all highly recommended the Eurus OVER the Mavic Ksyrium SL also, even though they like the SL also. As far as Fulcrum is concerned, LBS salesmen, mechanics, and racers have all told me the Fulcrum Racing 1s are exactly the same as the Eurus. They said that whatever comments apply to one, apply to the other. While I have no first hand knowledge of this, I am confident of my sources. The trusted source who recommended and sold me my last set of Ksyrium SLs also told me to buy the Eurus or Fulcrum Racing 1s.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Jerry, we have at least 2 things in common - age and weight.

The answer to this question is going to be influenced by the quality of road surfaces you are riding on. I bought my first neutron's a couple of years ago and was immediately struck by the ride quality - as good or better than the Open pros I've been commonly running. (on the other hand I sold some Zondas as too harsh for me).

I liked them so much, I bought another set used and rebuilt the hubs (std Campy parts), and they have been fine for me for over a year.

Roads and trails in Toronto don't have great surfaces, and both Neutron wheelsets have held up fine - just my impressions.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd rather get Zonda than Eurus. Their practical weight is virtually the same (2012 models).
But Zonda vs Neutron is a difficult call. I like stiff wheels.


----------



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

Julio, Thanks for the input. I am pretty sure from research and various responses that the Neutrons are very good wheels and suitable for me and my riding style. I ride fast club rides on the flats and So Cal mountains with 8%-12% grades. The biggest problem street surfaces I encounter are fast descents at 30-40mph when I suddenly hit rough pavement. That is where I think that I cracked my Ksyrium SL rim recently. In essence, I also believe that the Ksyrium SL, Neutron, Eurus, and Fulcrum Racing 1 are all very suitable for my weight and rides. However, I believe that the number of Eurus (and Fulcrum 1) recommendations far outnumber the Neutron or Ksyrium SL recommendations. I'm not sure exactly what any negatives are for the Neutrons, but in these forum reviews, I did notice a somewhat larger number of reviewers complained about spokes breaking with the Neutrons. I don't know if this is a reliable survey, but spoke fragility concerns me slightly. Secondly, while the Neutrons have gotten kudos for comfort and slightly lighter weight, I've heard a zillion times that the Eurus accelerates faster and maintains speed better. I'm not sure how this is achieved, but I've heard it a number of times. That the deeper profile and slightly heavier Eurus rim is stronger than the shallower and slightly lighter Neutron rim seems logical. I cracked my last rim, so that is an important consideration to me. While I would seriously consider both the Neutron and the Ksyrium SLs as a good second choice, the number of professionals that have told me to go with the Eurus for my weight and riding style has already persuaded me. One thing that I am sure of is that both the Eurus and Neutron have superior hubs/bearings than the Ksyrium.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*My experiences as well. . .*



bianchi bob said:


> That said, the Campy's have been completely trouble free, I use them for both group rides and races.


I have had Neutrons, Shamals and now also the Campy Bullet Ultras 50mm. Campy wheels are IMO the best available.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Neutrons won Roubaix underneath a 6'4" monster that could generate 1800 watts. Eurus didn't. I think you'd have a tough time challenging either of the wheelsets.

And any of the reviews you read that covered the wheels pre-2009 don't apply to the newest versions.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Here's a pic of my beloved Neutrons after an 80 mile road race on mostly gravel roads, with the few paved segments being chopped up like a war zone. I've also raced and won criteriums and used them as my daily beaters for 3 years straight, weighing between 185 and 195 the whole time. 

They have my highest endorsement.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Also, though, so do the Campy Khamsin's which are dramatically cheaper, a tad heavier, round spokes instead of bladed, but every bit as stout.


----------



## formulacarl (Jul 14, 2004)

I know that this is an older thread, but I came across it when I was deciding between the Eurus and the Neutron Ultras.

My Neutron Ultras came in yesterday and the first thing that I noticed is how quiet the freehub is compared to my Protons. I mean they are quiet. 

One other thing that I noticed is how far off the actual weight is from the listed weights. I have 672g for the front and 885g for the rear without rime tape or the QRs. This is 87g or almost 6% over the listed weight of 1470g for the set.

The difference between the regular Neutron and the Ultra is 80g. I have the Ultra, yet it comes in at the regular Neutron weight. I'm a bit irritated by this since I bought this wheelset to get in under 1500g. Does anyone have any experiences that can share?

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

Silly question, but Shimano or Campy freehub?


----------



## formulacarl (Jul 14, 2004)

Campy freehub. 

I got an email from Campy Service that the pawls/ratchet are greased with the Campy grease on the Neutron hub and that's why it's quieter. No word back yet on the weight discrepancy.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Naw, go Shamal Ultra non-2-way Fit; Light(1535g w/ Shimano freehub), super-stiff, bearings spin nearly forever and well under $700. I also wanted a sub-1500g wheelset, but the way these spin(especially uphill)....the instant delivery of forward thrust is a worthwhile trade-off for the tiny weight penalty - you'll NEVER feel weighed-down:


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I have Neutrons for my Peg Duende, and plan to add another set for my current build-in-progress, a CAAD 10. Its definitely a sweet spot for cost and performance.


----------

